# PM932 Quill DRO help



## HangLoose (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello all, got a PM932 about 5 months ago and its been great so far. Only issue is that in the past month the quill DRO has been malfunctioning.
Basically from turning it on and being @ zero, it's readings are off when you initially go down, then when you return the quill to where it should be back to zero it's at another random measurement. Every time I move the quill it just keeps changing the read out. Hope that makes sense, I recorded a video of it if you guys wanna see it to help see whats the issue.

For example, if I move the quill down 1.00", it reads 22.475, then when I return to zero it reads 35.160. Then proceeds to change with every up and down movement of the quill.


Does this sound familiar to anyone? If so is there a way I can re-set the scale? I replaced the battery, and still no change. 
I've emailed Matt, but no response yet. I'm sure he'll replace it if necessary, but I'd love to be able to just fix it and save the time.

Thanks for any help!

-Nalu


----------



## Ratz (Feb 28, 2014)

HangLoose said:


> Hello all, got a PM932 about 5 months ago and its been great so far. Only issue is that in the past month the quill DRO has been malfunctioning.
> Basically from turning it on and being @ zero, it's readings are off when you initially go down, then when you return the quill to where it should be back to zero it's at another random measurement. Every time I move the quill it just keeps changing the read out. Hope that makes sense, I recorded a video of it if you guys wanna see it to help see whats the issue.
> 
> For example, if I move the quill down 1.00", it reads 22.475, then when I return to zero it reads 35.160. Then proceeds to change with every up and down movement of the quill.
> ...



I am reading this old arcticle today feb. 14. As you, I have the same issue on 1 month old machine.  Did you ever get it sorted out?

As you I took it out, cleaned it, and messed around with it for some time. I called Matt and he said I will get me a new one. 

Even when I get new one I will conect my Easson-12 DRO to a new short scale and toggle it with serial switch between the head travel and quill travel. I just find the unlit small LCD unsatisfactory. 

Cheers,
Radek


----------



## Ray C (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm sorry... I missed this thread...  Let me check into this and see if there's any home remedies.


Ray


----------



## FanMan (Feb 28, 2014)

I don't know if this will help, but I have a Mitutoyo quill DRO that somebody threw out because it was "flaky".  The head was quite loose on the bar.  I took it apart and found there were screws to adjust a brass shim on the slide, just like the gibs on a mill.  I tightened it up and it's been working fine ever since.

As for the small unlit readout, yeah... you can see how I dealt with that near the end of this thread.


----------



## HangLoose (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the tips guys. Still wasn't able to fix it, but did get in touch with Matt and he ordered me a replacement.

Cheers.


----------



## Ray C (Mar 4, 2014)

HangLoose said:


> Thanks for the tips guys. Still wasn't able to fix it, but did get in touch with Matt and he ordered me a replacement.
> 
> Cheers.



Just so happens I asked Matt about this today...  Out of about 250 of those mills he's sold, two of them have had a quill DRO go bad.  Sorry to say, these things happen on occasion and he's doing the only thing he can to make it right, which is to replace it under warranty.  Sorry 'bout that...

Ray


----------

